# No waveforms



## amym (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just asked to find out additional information about waveforms not performed during ABI/LE Arterial studies.  It is my understanding that the waveforms are required in order to bill CPT 93922 and/or 93925.  Let me know if there is something else we can bill when the waveforms are not done for these studies.

Thanks.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 14, 2011)

amym said:


> I was just asked to find out additional information about waveforms not performed during ABI/LE Arterial studies.  It is my understanding that the waveforms are required in order to bill CPT 93922 and/or 93925.  Let me know if there is something else we can bill when the waveforms are not done for these studies.
> 
> Thanks.





In general most Medicare carriers consider an ABI exam without waveform to be part of the physicial exam and  do not reimburse.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Oct 14, 2011)

93925 is a duplex scan and does not include an ABI.  It requires imaging along with color and spectral doppler.  If the spectral analysis is not included, you cannot code 93925. 

The code descriptions for 93922-93924 changed this year and require an ABI PLUS either 1)bidirectional Doppler waveform recording and analysis; or (2) volume plethysmography; or (3) transcutaneous oxygen tension measurements. 
The difference between 93922 and 93923 is how many levels are evaluated.  93924 is the same but requires evaluation at rest and following treadmill stressing.
See the 2011 CPT book for details.

ABI, by itself, is considered part of an E & M and not separately coded.


----------

